# Getting the most out of Pokemon games



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

When I usually play I just play the main part of getting the gym badges fight the elite for and maybe the extra content afterwards and get a good 30 hours in, but I hear people EV train and do online battles. So what can I do to get the most out of Pokemon?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

First dont get into all of that.

First I recommend you find all the items in the games.

Then build up a team that compliments each other and take on the end game content battle facilities. The pokemon games have a lot of network features like the in BW that didnt get used too often but they're really useful and if you want to build them properly you gotta know people with copies of Black and White. The 3DS versions are only going to build upon this.

Honestly if you really want to get into pokemon without cheating its gonna take a large part of your life just trying  to build teams but they've certainly made it very easy to build up pokemon quickly

Forget about IV's its too much . I just at the very least try to get a characteristic that matches the stat I want to prioritize when it comes to IV's you can read about characteristics on serebii. Really you should go there to get a thorough grasp on the mechanics.

I have yet to even finish Black 2 so I gotta do that and replay all my other pokemon games before I start X and Y.

But seriously, the metagame imbalances brought by the introduction of the fairy type and the ingame surfing are whats really annoying me about X and Y (besides the plot, come on thats a huge step down from BW's narrative, best one in a pokemon game yet) (I seriously ranted to Junichi masuda on twitter about it LOL)

Meanwhile Ill be agonizing over whats a game cracked pokemon and what isnt in my games so I can really flush them all out and not bring them over to my new games, Itd be wonderful if the app they're making to facilitate the backwards compatibility issue with BW and XY blocks hacks.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2013)

Metagame in balances brought on by the fairy type?

Dragon types have been in need of a nerfing for a while now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 7, 2013)

IMO:
1.Be imaginative with pokemon battles especially in double or triple battles(perish song+arena trap ).
2.Get those legendaries because legendaries 
3.Beat those battle subways/frontiers/etc for maximum satisfaction and accomplishments.
4.Whether making lineups or equipping items, troll if you feel like it.
5.Watching your legendaries lose to fodder pokemon is bittersweet.

For me, making side comments when characters are having a conversation almost always keep me eager.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Metagame in balances brought on by the fairy type?
> 
> Dragon types have been in need of a nerfing for a while now.


This.  This so much.

OP, I personally find that playing through the game with a different team each time can diversify the experience.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Dragons get nerfed... then what? 

They're due to their stats but the rest of the type balances in relation to fairys leave poisons still as useless as normal types, ice types still suck, along with flying and grass being as crap they are. I literally went off about how the lack of forethought in balance stats with move-sets and pokemon attributes in relation to their nature and the how that is wholly imbalanced in great detail to Masuda. Then I brought up surfing XD

They really need to give highers stated pokemon less diversity in movesets and weaker ones more utility

And they really should have added another type besides fairy.


----------

